# 2008 Nissan Altima Coupe review



## mikem (May 3, 2006)

Here's a comprehensive review on the 2008 Nissan Altima Coupe, featuring lots of info, like it's 3.5-litre V6 engine. Also available is a history and competition section, as well as photos with the coupe.

"At Detroit Auto Show, January 2007 Nissan will launch a new model for the ones that can not afford an Infinti G35 Coupe: a Coupe version for the Altima, that will go on sale as a 2008 model at a price between $20.000-$30.000 (est). The new Altima Coupe comes to compete with models like Toyota Camry Solara, Honda Accord coupe and Pontiac G6 coupe..."










Read the whole article here: 2008 Nissan Altima Coupe - Top Speed


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

*makes the tim allen sound* wtf?! uuuuug?


----------



## Black0535Altima (Mar 25, 2006)

Is that really serious a altima coupe? wouldnt that take away some sales from the 350z??? cause the 350z is about 26k for a base model? Id rather get a 350z than a altima coupe. Just my opinion


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

*makes the tim allen sound* wtf?! uuuuug?


----------



## Suicidalspd99 (Jul 20, 2005)

I like it. I think I would buy one. Being we have winter in ct. Be a good FWD coupe.


----------



## croser2 (Dec 3, 2006)

Pics are on Nissans website. I like it!


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

Wonder what made Nissan decide to make another coupe, while they already have 350Z and G35 coupe, two very popular cars.


----------



## croser2 (Dec 3, 2006)

Because a lot of people won't buy those for may reasons. Mainly price and RWD only.

It will be in a class with accord coupes, solaras, G6 coupes. You see a lot of those cars. Maybe someone wants a back seat, then they could only get a G35. That might just cost a little bit more than a 4-banger altima coupe. Plus FWD would be better for most people, as well as batter gas mileage and cheaper insurance.

Just because it only has two doors, doesn't mean it the same as the 350/Z. Thats like saying, I wonder why they have an altima, when they already have a Maxima/I35. And how many altimas do you see on the road?


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

croser2 said:


> Because a lot of people won't buy those for may reasons. Mainly price and RWD only.
> 
> It will be in a class with accord coupes, solaras, G6 coupes. You see a lot of those cars. Maybe someone wants a back seat, then they could only get a G35. That might just cost a little bit more than a 4-banger altima coupe. Plus FWD would be better for most people, as well as batter gas mileage and cheaper insurance.
> 
> Just because it only has two doors, doesn't mean it the same as the 350/Z. Thats like saying, I wonder why they have an altima, when they already have a Maxima/I35. And how many altimas do you see on the road?


That's too bad if you live where it snows, RWD is aweful in the winter!


----------



## Sentra&Quest (Dec 12, 2006)

I wish they'd make it standout more, previous altimas did a good job with that....


----------



## primerblack200sx (Aug 29, 2004)

too bad it wasnt produced in japan...i'd love to see a jdm version


----------



## aaron_c (Mar 14, 2006)

Here's the link to the car on Nissan's website, if anyone is too lazy to go look for it lol.

2008 Nissan Altima Coupe - Nissan USA

I think it's an awesome car, it looks beautiful. The different rear end does wonders for it, and I'd rather have it than the sedan. I'd be one of those that fall into the group of people that would be interested in this car, because I want that looks good, is sporty, but not as expensive as a Z or G35 coupe. There's no way I could afford insurance on a Z/G35, but on an Altima coupe...this I could probably pull off.


----------

